# sunday driver v/s its a boy



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

me and my homie always talk a bunch of frendly shit to each other :biggrin: at car shows so we decided to make a frendly poll ...........please no shit talking this just for fun  :biggrin:


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

lol



voted


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

I like them both but that caprice is fucking nice.


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

If the MC was patterned out, then it would be competitive.


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

NO QUESTION... SUNDAY DRIVER.... ITS GOTTA DOC ON IT.. WHATS WRONG WITH THIS DUDE


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Sunday Driver is a classic...Docs work too...


----------



## laquerhead (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 28 2007, 07:24 PM~8415763
> *If the MC was patterned out, then it would be competitive.
> *


i think the 78's cleaner because it isnt patterned out


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Jul 28 2007, 07:32 PM~8415811
> *NO QUESTION... SUNDAY DRIVER.... ITS GOTTA DOC ON IT.. WHATS WRONG WITH THIS DUDE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

monte, no doubt


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

THE CAPRICE ALSO GOTS A MURAL BY FONZY :cheesy:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

they both are tight.


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)




----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)




----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)




----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

how bout both of u beat the fuck outta each other, then let me take both the cars of u guys hands :0 :biggrin: iight enough bullshittin imma bout to vote


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

i still think that old majestics caprice is the best car doc has ever done but conejo fucked it up with the gold leaf :uh:


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

some better pics


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I SAY BUILD YOUR OWN LOWRIDERS :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## chromerollin (May 29, 2007)

I like them both but the caprice gets my vote


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Jul 28 2007, 08:32 PM~8415811
> *NO QUESTION... SUNDAY DRIVER.... ITS GOTTA DOC ON IT.. WHATS WRONG WITH THIS DUDE
> *



hey you ain't going to be able to go buy this shit either
most every one that is voting for sunday driver
is from the west and have seen it and not it's a boy
and acording to them if it ain't built in the west 
it ain't shit ask them


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

the monte, its no contest


----------



## KadillakKing (Aug 20, 2005)

:biggrin: hate to choose but since there's a gun to my head.... SUNDAY DRIVER it is :biggrin:


----------



## KadillakKing (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jul 29 2007, 04:40 PM~8419688
> *hey you ain't going to be able to go buy this shit either
> most every one that is voting for sunday driver
> is from the west and have seen it and not it's a boy
> ...


i'm not from the west and i've seen both cars.. i like em both.. but i just think the paint on the sunday driver makes it stand out more..


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

sunday driver!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

Hard to say . Both the owners are spoiled rich kids.. :biggrin: 


But I would say Fletcho's car. Since he is big enough to stomp me into the ground..... And I need sum work out of him. Jr I will hit you up when my 2008 chevy trans falls out ... :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I SAY OG TWINS CAR


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

The caprice hands down :uh:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

Sunday Driver....


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Perro_@Jul 29 2007, 02:22 PM~8419846
> *The caprice hands down :uh:
> *


x12000

monte is too fucking "BLAH"...even the interior seems plain. I understand the idea behind it - but its straight up plain.


----------



## impress213 (Feb 13, 2006)

HEY HANDS DOWN THE SUNDAY DRIVER IS THE BEST NO QUESTIONS ASKED


----------



## laquerhead (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Jul 29 2007, 02:38 PM~8419939
> *x12000
> 
> monte is too fucking "BLAH"...even the interior seems plain. I understand the idea behind it - but its straight up plain.
> *



thats why i like it more 

nice and clean not all cluttered with a bunch of patterns 

not saying that caprice aint nice and thats a bad ass paint job but paints like pussy both should be clean


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ima fan of caprices,more over monte carlos so i have to choose sunday driver..


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

Some of these replies are just stupid. Both these cars have it going on. They look totally diff. in person. Plus are Next door neibors practically.. :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Any interior or trunk shots of SD?


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

Twins an OG. Sunday driver was done OG style with P's and D's. Og's status surpass clean!


----------



## All4-'64 (Jun 14, 2006)

Both are extreemely clean cars but my overall vote has to go to S.D., sorry Mr. Jolly Green Giant Fletch


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

sunday driver


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jul 29 2007, 03:01 PM~8419737
> *i'm not from the west and i've seen both cars.. i like em both.. but i just think the paint on the sunday driver makes it stand out more..
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## jugoDEcarlo (Apr 26, 2007)

:0 both are the shit but the monte is jus clean and done with jus the right touches :biggrin:


----------



## twatstfr (Oct 16, 2006)

sunday driver is fuckin hot


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

I was making the statement about going to shows. Sunday Driver is chromed out, but what a lot of you are saying on here is that all you need is a tight paint job. 

And whoever was saying something about the Monte being BLAH :uh: You have apparently never seen the car in person. I am not a big fan of Baby Blue, but when you see the color in person...it's a whole different story.

It's good to hear people's opinions...they're like a$$holes...everybody has one and some stink more than other's :biggrin:


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The Scientist_@Jul 30 2007, 10:31 AM~8425957
> *Sunday Driver is chromed out, but what a lot of you are saying on here is that all you need is a tight paint job.
> *


I've never seen the car in person, but the paint knocked me out cold when I first saw it on here, then I saw how the frame was painted to match the patterns, Makes me want to grab a butterscotch sundae. You can't beat Doc, the man is blessed. Fuggidabouddit.

Not to diss the 78 though, it works.

:thumbsup:


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Scientist_@Jul 30 2007, 10:31 AM~8425957
> *I was making the statement about going to shows.  Sunday Driver is chromed out, but what a lot of you are saying on here is that all you need is a tight paint job.
> 
> And whoever was saying something about the Monte being BLAH :uh: You have apparently never seen the car in person.  I am not a big fan of Baby Blue, but when you see the color in person...it's a whole different story.
> ...


 :biggrin: 

Once I get you and Pancho to paint my white gal. this will be no debate. My shit will be the hottest in the traingle.. hahahahahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 30 2007, 01:40 PM~8427085
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Once I get you and Pancho to paint my white gal. this will be no debate. My shit will be the hottest in the traingle.. hahahahahahaha :biggrin:
> *


Are they going to paint her face?
:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Ms.NexBooty (Jul 30, 2007)

That Blue car is Sexy..... The other one is nice too


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

SUNDAY DRIVER :biggrin:


----------



## 07-Gator (Nov 18, 2006)

Sunday driver, I've seen the monte here in Dallas and it's too plain for my liking, not that it's not a nice car.


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Jul 30 2007, 02:00 PM~8427279
> *SUNDAY DRIVER :biggrin:
> *


x2....there is no comparison :uh:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ms.NexBooty_@Jul 30 2007, 01:52 PM~8427186
> *That Blue car is Sexy..... The other one is nice too
> *


and so are you :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 30 2007, 02:14 PM~8427396
> *and  so are you  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

both cars are clean but I like Sunday Drivers style a lil more it has my vote :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

FOR ME THIS IS A TOUGH CALL I HAVE SEEN BOTH OF THEM UP CLOSE AND DROVE ONE TOO. THE CARS HAVE TWO DIFFERENT STYLES AND I HAVE TO LOOK AT IT FROM A TOTAL PACKAGE STANDPOINT. IT SEEMS TO ME THAT SUNDAY DRIVER WAS BUILD FOR THE STREETS AND IT'S A BOY WAS BUILT FOR THE SHOWS. 

FUCK IT, RIGHT NOW I AM UNDECIDED AND GONNA HAVE TO SLEEP ON IT BUT HERE ARE A FEW PICS.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

I have to agree with Dirty. One is built for street and It's a Boy for Show. My homie that built It's a Boy had it mainly for show but driven it on the street also.. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

sunday driver :thumbsup: no competition


----------



## "tooth" de ville (Jun 30, 2004)

SUNDAY DRIVER ! :worship:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 31 2007, 12:56 AM~8433910
> *I have to agree with Dirty. One is built for street and It's a Boy for Show. My homie that built It's a Boy had it mainly for show but driven it on the street also.. :0  :biggrin:
> *


If sunday driver was built for the streets then it has my vote and it also has gold


----------



## S!LKY_JOHNSON (Jul 30, 2007)

*MAJESTICS #1*
TOO BAD OG TWIN DON'T OWN IT ANYMORE OR BART FOR THAT MATTER.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

I LIKE THE SUNDAY DRIVER. NOT BECAUSE DOC PAINTED IT, OR TWIN OWNED IT, OR THE FAME IT HAS EITHER. IT LOOKS TITER. EVEN STEVEY WONDER CAN SEE THAT BLIND FOLDED


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

90 to 34
damn i thought it would have been alittle closer than that


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jul 28 2007, 08:34 PM~8416167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NO JOKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jul 28 2007, 09:37 PM~8416178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats twins car right


----------



## PAW PAW (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jul 29 2007, 02:08 PM~8418931
> *I SAY BUILD YOUR OWN LOWRIDERS :biggrin:
> *


I SAY IT IS CHEEPER TO BUY ONE THAT IS ALLREADY BUILT.....BUT I LIKE BOTH CARS


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 31 2007, 08:04 AM~8434801
> *I LIKE THE SUNDAY DRIVER.  NOT BECAUSE DOC PAINTED IT, OR TWIN OWNED IT, OR THE FAME IT HAS EITHER.  IT LOOKS TITER.  EVEN STEVEY WONDER CAN SEE THAT BLIND FOLDED
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jul 31 2007, 11:19 AM~8435695
> *thats twins car right
> *


was


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jul 31 2007, 11:41 AM~8435887
> *I SAY IT IS CHEEPER TO BUY ONE THAT IS ALLREADY BUILT.....BUT I LIKE BOTH CARS
> *


WELL NOW THAT DEPENDS. A CHEAP STREET CAR YES. A HIGH QUALITY SHOW CAR NO. + IT'S MORE FUN TO BUILD YOUR OWN :yes:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

i like them both.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 31 2007, 07:22 AM~8434544
> *If sunday driver was built for the streets then it has my vote and it also has gold
> *


Street credit is were it's at....... :biggrin:


----------



## PAW PAW (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 31 2007, 01:05 PM~8436056
> *WELL NOW THAT DEPENDS.  A CHEAP STREET CAR YES.  A HIGH QUALITY SHOW CAR NO.  + IT'S MORE FUN TO BUILD YOUR OWN :yes:
> *


TRUE BUT SOMETIMES YOU CAN GET A VERY NICE SHOW CAR FOR A LOT LESS THEN BUILDING ONE. BUT IN SOME CASES THESE SHOW CARS DO NOT MOVE FAST SO THAY HAVE TO GO CHEEP....AND YES I WOULD RATHER BUIL MINE AND I DO.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Didn't have to think twice, Sunday Driver


----------



## aussie-lowrider (Jun 17, 2007)

Sunday driver for sure! 
But it's a boy is clean!


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

ive seen the monte in my face & that shit is hard az fuck i cant say without seeing the caprice in person


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

ITS NOT REALLY A BOY, ITS A GIRL IN DRAG :biggrin: AND ITS NOT FELACIO ANYMORE ITS FERGALICIOUS :biggrin: 



IM NOT VOTING FOR CARLA OR FERGI BECAUSE I WILL HAVE TO HEAR BOTH THEIR MOUTHS


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jul 28 2007, 08:37 PM~8416178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I went for Sunday driver it a bad ass car and I'm in to caprices but they should have kept the og rims that it had on there or had doc do some matching pattern rims cuz the rims on there now do not go with the car


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by PAW PAW_@Jul 31 2007, 11:41 AM~8435887
> *I SAY IT IS CHEEPER TO BUY ONE THAT IS ALLREADY BUILT.....BUT I LIKE BOTH CARS
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 1 2007, 12:33 PM~8447159
> *I went for Sunday driver it a bad ass car and I'm in to caprices but they should have kept the og rims that it had on there or had doc do some matching pattern rims cuz the rims on there now do not go with the car
> *


Word. The new owner kinda fucked it up a little. If he did a body color lip with the butterscotch patterns it would do wonders for that car.


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by steamboat_@Aug 3 2007, 01:55 PM~8465559
> *Word. The new owner kinda fucked it up a little. If he did a body color lip with the butterscotch patterns it would do wonders for that car.
> *




this is whats going on it ....


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

S.D. wins it for me by a hair, that M.C. is clean as fucc though.

if the M.C. had a pattern top, different style of leaf, and blue dishes,,it would knock em out the park!!

Also S.D. is the shit, but i dont like none of the new additions, the murals dont flow well, and the new white wheels ruin it. (not dissing, the car is still beautiful)


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Aug 3 2007, 02:21 PM~8465807
> *this is whats going on it ....
> 
> 
> ...


better those then the ones it has on it now


----------



## Gangsta Edition (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jul 29 2007, 11:08 AM~8418931
> *I SAY BUILD YOUR OWN LOWRIDERS :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: nough said!!!


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

they do build their own rides. i got proof...i helped Jr (current owner of sunday driver) build a white caddy. that mofo hit back bumper all day long! post up a pic of that caddy Jr! :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Gangsta Edition_@Aug 4 2007, 03:55 AM~8469268
> *:yes: nough said!!!
> *


----------



## 10094718 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 3 2007, 06:49 PM~8467095
> *better those then the ones it has on it now
> *


nice


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2007)

gotta give it to the Monte, very well built car from frame up that is full show and still streetable, L&M,Palmer and Thorton did a killa job.


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

Those new rims match great guys. they ar ethe exact copy of the paint. There no where neir white!!!!! You really have to see both in person.. But those new rims suck!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: :biggrin: 








Now that I think about they both suck. I like there ******* trucks better..... :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Aug 4 2007, 12:05 PM~8470554
> *Those new rims match great guys. they ar ethe exact copy of the paint. There no where neir white!!!!! You really have to see both in person.. But those new rims suck!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:  :biggrin:
> Now that I think about they both suck. I like there ******* trucks better..... :biggrin:
> *


yea they both suck !!!!you guy's suck :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




see you in the A ON THE 16

how about you fundi you going to be able to make it down


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gangsta Edition_@Aug 4 2007, 01:55 AM~8469268
> *:yes: nough said!!!
> *




the topic is sd v/s its a boy not who builds ther own lowriders :uh:


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

OF COURSE YOU ALREADY KNOW WHICH WAY I VOTED :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 4 2007, 11:37 AM~8470670
> *yea they both suck !!!!you guy's suck  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> see you in the A ON THE 16
> 
> ...


sound fun. But this county got us allmessd up with sceds. I will see..


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Sunday driver has some some bad ass graphics no doubt,but its a boy is clean and i love 3rd generation Montes, maybe with patterns its a boy would hang with Sunday Driver TTT for both rides :biggrin:


----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)

have to give it to my boy from FLORIDA! and them BIG MONTE CARLOS DO IT NICE


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 59_@Aug 4 2007, 10:26 PM~8473455
> *OF COURSE YOU ALREADY KNOW WHICH WAY I VOTED :biggrin:
> *


:dunno: 





































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
I STILL DIDN'T VOTE, NOT THAT IT MATTERED.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by purolows_@Aug 7 2007, 09:23 PM~8498219
> *NICE ! ! !
> 
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>LM CUSTOMS BUILT !*


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jul 28 2007, 07:24 PM~8415762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


One Bad Chevy Caprice Love the Detail


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Aug 4 2007, 11:37 AM~8470670
> *yea they both suck !!!!you guy's suck  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> see you in the A ON THE 16
> 
> ...


Booked rooms Monday. going to show you Atlantian how we NC hit back bumper on a SUV on gels and 3 wheel on them ass's ... :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jul 28 2007, 10:37 PM~8416178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is a cool pic I say sunday driver


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

BOTH VERY NICE CARS......MY HATS GO OFF TO THE BUILDERS....DOC IS A PATTERN LAYING MF.....LAYS THOSE LINES NICELY.....WISH I COULD AFFORD HIM......BUT AGAIN, BOTH CARS ARE ON TOP IN MY BOOK...


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

that caprice from majestics is real fucking nice, it gets my vote. I just wonder if it can lay i have not seen pics yet all layed out


----------



## eastsiderider (Dec 25, 2005)

i seen sunday driver last weekend here in atlanta at obsession pic mic and it was clean as hell


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

....But you didn't see "It's A Boy!" Can't wait for that car to be redone and re-released!


----------



## D-TOWN 78 (May 28, 2007)

ITS A BOY WILL BE OUT NEXT JUNE, THEN WE CAN DO THIS POLL AGAIN


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

Sunday driver!!!! the monte is on 14's


----------



## D-TOWN 78 (May 28, 2007)

its a boy will be all grown up when it comes back out


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN RO_@Sep 25 2007, 02:34 PM~8868514
> *its a boy will be all grown up when it comes back out
> *


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Sep 24 2007, 07:27 PM~8861629
> *Sunday driver!!!! the monte is on 14's
> *


The Monte is on 13's...(person who doesn't know what he's talking about) :uh:


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

SUNDAY DRIVER ALL DAY.......


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

both RIDES ARE TIGHT ASS FU%#^BUT DOC DO WHAT DOC DO AND THATS MAKE THE RIDE TALK TO YA SUNDAY DRIVER ALL THE WAY MUCH LOVE TO ITS A BOY RIDE NO DOUBT ITS REPPIN


----------



## lboogie (Feb 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jul 28 2007, 08:34 PM~8416167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Please, do you really have to ask :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Oct 3 2007, 11:53 PM~8928535
> *both RIDES ARE TIGHT ASS FU%#^BUT DOC DO WHAT DOC DO AND THATS MAKE THE RIDE TALK TO YA SUNDAY DRIVER ALL THE WAY MUCH LOVE TO ITS A BOY RIDE NO DOUBT ITS REPPIN
> *


I HAVE SEEN BOTH. NOW UNLESS THAT CAR GETS A MAKE OVER, YOU PUT THOSE TWO UP AGAINST EACH OTHER AND BOY WILL WIN, THERE IS SOME DAMAGE TOO SUNDAY FROM WHAT I HAVE HEARD, YOU CAN'T BE FLY HOPPING THE CAR.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

i vote for ITS A BOY


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 31 2007, 01:42 AM~8433400
> *FOR ME THIS IS A TOUGH CALL I HAVE SEEN BOTH OF THEM UP CLOSE AND DROVE ONE TOO. THE CARS HAVE TWO DIFFERENT STYLES AND I HAVE TO LOOK AT IT FROM A TOTAL PACKAGE STANDPOINT. IT SEEMS TO ME THAT SUNDAY DRIVER WAS BUILD FOR THE STREETS AND IT'S A BOY WAS BUILT FOR THE SHOWS.
> 
> FUCK IT, RIGHT NOW I AM UNDECIDED AND GONNA HAVE TO SLEEP ON IT BUT HERE ARE A FEW PICS.
> ...


SUNDAY DRIVER IS OFF THE CHAIN...........


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by purolows_@Aug 7 2007, 10:23 PM~8498219
> *have to give it to my boy from FLORIDA! and them BIG MONTE CARLOS DO IT NICE
> 
> 
> ...


THE MC IS CLEAN TOO!


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

itsa boy, :thumbsup:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

SUNDAY DRIVER :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

Damn.....still on this :0


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN RO_@Sep 24 2007, 04:44 PM~8860564
> *ITS A BOY WILL BE OUT NEXT JUNE, THEN WE CAN DO THIS POLL AGAIN
> *




:0


----------



## D-TOWN 78 (May 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## S$L$C$ (Dec 18, 2007)

sunday driver puts it to shame bad mc but no comp :biggrin:


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

It's past June?


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

I GOTTA GO WITH THA MONTE..CAPRICE IZ HELLA CLEAN,JUST 2 MANY GRAPHICZ 4 ME.(JUST MY OPENION)


----------

